
JPMorgan Chase Paid Its Fine for the 2008 Mortgage Crisis with Phony Mortgages - alistairSH
https://www.thenation.com/article/how-americas-biggest-bank-paid-its-fine-for-the-2008-mortgage-crisis-with-phony-mortgages/
======
someguy1234567
One thing you can always count on in this world, a bank error will always be
in the bank's favor.

